# Photo update of my 4 children



## KarlKronic (Aug 10, 2017)

Well has been 10 weeks now should start to pop in the next little while i hope as a newbie i didnt know it took this long but i very sure well worth the wait, these are my plants to date.  Plant three still seems to be struggling with what the farmer had sprayed, and in answer to your last question Rosebud i think some kind of weed spray not really sure or bug spray again not sure.
I think their doing awsome lol let know what you Veterans think and newbies lol.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/images/smilies/tokiView attachment Plant 1 48in Aug,10 2017.jpg


View attachment Plant 2 28in Aug,10 2017.jpg


View attachment Plant 3 26in Aug,10 2017.jpg


View attachment Plant 4 45in aug,10 2017.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 12, 2017)

Karl How long they been outside. I see something with 3 compared to the others. 1 and 4 Are very nice looking and 2 is just little behind. If this is your first or 2nd grow Pat yourself on the Back. Not sure where you are at. Most are going to flower soon outdoors. They are here in the Midwest.


----------



## KarlKronic (Aug 15, 2017)

This is my first grow ever i thought they were doing well, now anyways lol
Number 2 was damaged day after i put it in the ground and had only 2 little leaves left but since i had replanted it it now looks like it is just a little behind but considering what happened its come back quite well, is now the biggest one i have, number 3 had been hit with some over spray from farmers field and almost killed it but all that funny looking growth is where it used to be yellow and dieing but i think coming along well again took long time, im weird sometimes and talk to my plants now an then. Plant 4 was uprooted from the wind, number 1 was yellow in centre and only 4.5in tall and spreading to rest of plant, replanted it in more sun and higher ground, the result is a bushy bushy tall plant interesting so far growing that is, im north of TO ontario


If ya cant fix your problem by smoking a bowl of weed, then try smoking another lmao


----------



## chrismitchell31 (Apr 18, 2018)

Karl nothing wrong with taking to youre plants bro. They will listen and reward you well. &#9996;&#65039;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (Apr 27, 2018)

:rofl:


I dont think Karl is Talking to those plants anymore :giggle:


----------

